# Socal newbie here



## cartoonfanboy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi All

Been a skier for years and last year tried snowboarding wasn't too successful but taking private lessons this season picked up a board from someone giving up the sport. Lots planned for the season (season pass holder for Mountain high) planning on also going to China Peak, Solitude, Brighton, Winter park, Lee Canyon and maybe Stevens Pass using my max pass / powder alliance ticket. Hopefully i can give up my skis and get comfortable snowboarding where i can leave my skis behind when i travel.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Unless you want to do a lot of park, better to get a bear pass. Mt high top to bottom i finish in 1min 30sec. Rarely is the full mountain open, and while they open early, they close super early too. It's great for the first couple days but you will want more.

Otherwise have fun, don't let me or anyone else be a debbie downer


----------



## cartoonfanboy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks i only took mountain high to get the powder alliance free access and the $299 add-on for the max pass which i don't believe i could have done on big bear but i could be wrong. I also planned to doing evening riding which i know Mountain High does i believe snow summit also does.

I should also add i learning so hopefully Mountain high will be good for that.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you should be fine, don't forget to buy chains. practice riding a lot of switch! avoid the park gypsies, those kids are annoying.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

As I am one living in So Cal, I think it would be harder to learn at Mt. High as the runs are soooo short for learning and then you spend all your time in the lift lines. I learned to ski at Mt. High but when I learned to snowboard a few years later, I learned at Snow Summit and it was a much better experience. Night skiing on the ice will be a killer learning also. Good luck - I enjoy snowboard WAY more than skiing!


----------

